

Blackboard usability - zaidf
http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/2741/blackboardym0.jpg

======
eli
Blackboard is a terrible piece of software that bullied everyone else out of
the marketplace.

There's a lesson in there somewhere about the relative merits of politics
versus products.

